# Can’t stop, won’t stop - Hydra Delay



## Knotty Pine (May 24, 2020)

Another one... The Hydra Delay! Total build time was 5 hours with an hour break inbetween - and that includes drilling the enclosure. I’m loving these PCB’s! And the delay is one of my favorites, so vibey and sits well in the mix. I love the Swell the best and how it ramps up with It’s bleary oscillations as well as having toggles to switch the individual heads? I’m hooked! Cheers ?


----------



## Barry (May 24, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## cooder (May 24, 2020)

Excellent again! I'm curious about this one too, on my list!


----------



## Knotty Pine (May 24, 2020)

I just noticed the similarities between the logo on the nameplate and the logo on the FV-1 “Spin”


----------



## Robert (May 26, 2020)

Knotty Pine said:


> I just notice the similarities between the logo on the nameplate and the logo on the FV-1 “Spin”



Want to know the irony in this? .... I never noticed that until just now.    ?


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (May 26, 2020)

I love this pedal, don't think it will ever be dethroned off my board. I keep mine pretty tame and have it on most of the time as it just sits so nicely and beefs up the tone/adds character. Great pedal


----------



## Knotty Pine (May 27, 2020)

Many__Of__Horror said:


> I love this pedal, don't think it will ever be dethroned off my board. I keep mine pretty tame and have it on most of the time as it just sits so nicely and beefs up the tone/adds character. Great pedal


I agree. For me, the level and age knob play an important role in how well it performs in an “always on” situation - I just love this pedal!


----------



## farwest1 (May 29, 2020)

How does the sound compare to the Magnetron, for anyone who's built both?


----------

